# 

## Mihey

!     28  -     ""   3928,   ,              ,    "  ",   ,        . 
    ,    ,    ,       .      ,   ,       .
        1580     ,     ,          .  ,     ,  ,     "-",    ,     ,     ,  ,  .       (    !)?! ,  !   :   (28,34,47      )         ,  .
P.P.S.     "-"    (067) 943 04 34,     ,    "      !"   ..
P.S.     ,      -  ,      .

----------


## Enter

"-",    ,   
- -...

----------


## froguz

.      ,   .
   -

----------

,     ...    ,    .

----------

